# Musical Image Riddle Thread



## An Die Freude

Says it all in the name really. Make a musical riddle with pictures and leavce it here for others to guess. An example would be the SCRYAAAH! Bin. picture (obviously without the answer underneath it.

Here's an easy one to get the ball rolling.


----------



## LordBlackudder

Schubert's trout? no idea what that is but i head it on top gear.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Tubas, I think.

What's the name of the piece suggested by the above pic?


----------



## Crudblud

Ah, that must be Mozart's famous "Blue Cranes" Symphony in R-flat major, K.59938.


----------



## joen_cph

"Scene with Cranes" (Sibelius, orchestral work)

and this:


----------



## Polednice

This thread is so far atrocious.


----------



## joen_cph

Give the answer - which is quite easy -and I´ll agree.


----------



## Crudblud

Schubert's "Really Tall Grass" Quintet in Beef minor


----------



## joen_cph

It´s for piano solo, guys.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Janacek - On an Overgrown Path

Image coming....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

An Die Freude said:


> An example would be the SCRYAAAH! Bin. picture (obviously without the answer underneath it.


Hehe. :tiphat:


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klavierspieler said:


>


I know that one! Because I've read that short story by Tolstoy.

The Kreutzer Sonata by Beethoven.

Here you go:


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I know that one! Because I've read that short story by Tolstoy.
> 
> The Kreutzer Sonata by Beethoven.


Oops! That works too, but it wasn't what I was looking for!


----------



## Polednice

Anna Karenina a _short_ story?!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Polednice said:


> Anna Karenina a _short_ story?!


"The Kreutzer Sonata" by Leo Tolstoy is a short story.

@Huilun: Prokofiev _Cinderella_?


----------



## Polednice

Klavierspieler said:


> "The Kreutzer Sonata" by Leo Tolstoy is a short story.
> 
> @Huilun: Prokofiev _Cinderella_?


But what's with the bear?


----------



## violadude

Klavierspieler said:


> "The Kreutzer Sonata" by Leo Tolstoy is a short story.
> 
> @Huilun: Prokofiev _Cinderella_?


I believe you are looking for Janacek's first string quartet.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Polednice said:


> But what's with the bear?


Oh! It is a bear! It used to be a large red square.


----------



## Klavierspieler

violadude said:


> I believe you are looking for Janacek's first string quartet.


For my riddle? No, it's much more simple than that. I thought everyone would pick up on it right away, especially considering who posted it (hint, hint).


----------



## Crudblud

Oh, Schumann's famous opera "Der Bär in gläsernen Schuhen" right? Right? Eh? Eh?

Oh fine, I'll find some other way to amuse myself when I can't write.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I changed my post, maybe that will make it easier.


----------



## violadude

Klavierspieler said:


> I changed my post, maybe that will make it easier.


Schumann's violin concerto?


----------



## joen_cph

*"Kreisleriana"*

I´ll leave the field open regarding the next picture.

The bear+glass shoe seems a bit difficult ? One piece or a cycle ?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klavierspieler said:


> Oh! It is a bear! It used to be a large red square.


I was just looking for a symbol of Russia. I thought red was too obvious, so I went with the bear.


----------



## An Die Freude

My first one's still up for grabs folks. Clue: It's not a musical piece.


----------



## Polednice

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I was just looking for a symbol of Russia. I thought red was too obvious, so I went with the bear.


I think the Russian flag would have been fairer and less confusing. 

Beware folks: you need to be a little more obvious in your selections of pictures! The associations you tie to it may seem obvious to you at the time, but they are obtusely tangential to everyone else not inhabiting your thought process at the time. Or I'm dumb.


----------



## An Die Freude

*MY FIRST ONE'S A STRING INSTRUMENT!!!!!!*

Ok, you should get it now.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I was just looking for a symbol of Russia. I thought red was too obvious, so I went with the bear.


But it isn't _Cinderella_?

@joen-cph: Thank You! I thought that would be obvious, but I guess not.

@An die Freude: Doublebass!


----------



## An Die Freude

Klavierspieler said:


> @An die Freude: Doublebass!


YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Polednice

Now if you'd had a picture with "x2" to signify multiplication, then it would have made sense. You lose.


----------



## Polednice

I can't resist. It's a composer. Say them quickly:


----------



## Fsharpmajor

It's Brahms. What's the pic above? (click to enlarge)


----------



## Klavierspieler

Cowell? [filler text]


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> I can't resist. It's a composer. Say them quickly:


Heh heh, it makes more sense when I imagine it in a British accent. Us Americans over-pronounce our Rs too much for that one to work as well.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Klavierspieler said:


> Cowell? [filler text]


Nope. I'll give you two hints. It's the title of a piece, and the title is in French.


----------



## Crudblud

"Suzuki s'est écrasé avec une vache sur le toit" by Berlioz.

Okay, okay, that's the last time for real this time.


----------



## waldvogel

If you were guessing, crudblud, you came awfully close. It's _Le boeuf sur le toit_ by Darius Milhaud.

Here's an absurdly easy one:


----------



## violadude

waldvogel said:


> If you were guessing, crudblud, you came awfully close. It's _Le boeuf sur le toit_ by Darius Milhaud.
> 
> Here's an absurdly easy one:


Schumann's Rhenish symphony?


----------



## Fsharpmajor

_In Bohemia_, by Hadley?


----------



## violadude

The Moldeau? Smetna?


----------



## Klavierspieler

_An der schönen blauen Donau_ by Johann Strauss II?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well, its a still from the film 'midnight in Paris' so the river is obviously the Seine.


----------



## waldvogel

emiellucifuge has the right movie and the right city, although I think he's actually walking on the left bank.

I guess it wasn't as easy as I thought... what nationality is Owen Wilson?


----------



## Polednice

Crudblud said:


> "Suzuki s'est écrasé avec une vache sur le toit" by Berlioz.
> 
> Okay, okay, that's the last time for real this time.


No, no, you're thinking too complicated. It's Faure's masterpiece: _Vache Voiture_.


----------



## Crudblud

waldvogel said:


> If you were guessing, crudblud, you came awfully close. It's _Le boeuf sur le toit_ by Darius Milhaud.


Actually it was just a joke in the same vein as the ones I've been making throughout the thread (i.e.: Schubert's "Really Tall Grass" Quintet in Beef minor). I'm surprised I was that close to the real answer.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

waldvogel said:


> emiellucifuge has the right movie and the right city, although I think he's actually walking on the left bank.
> 
> I guess it wasn't as easy as I thought... what nationality is Owen Wilson?


Ah--it's An American in Paris, by Gershwin.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

What piece is this?


----------



## Crudblud

Melted Einstein on the Beach.

But seriously I have no idea what that could be.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Klavierspieler said:


> But it isn't _Cinderella_?


Yes you did get it the first time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Fsharpmajor said:


> View attachment 2871
> 
> 
> What piece is this?


Must be Tchaikovsky's Pathetique Symphony. (you know, B minor having the association as being black)

:tiphat:


----------



## violadude

Fsharpmajor said:


> View attachment 2871
> 
> 
> What piece is this?


I think it's Scriabin's "Black Mass" sonata :lol:


----------



## Fsharpmajor

violadude said:


> I think it's Scriabin's "Black Mass" sonata :lol:


You got it!


----------



## joen_cph

(sorry, wrong post)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Fsharpmajor said:


> You got it!


HAHA! I get it now! :lol:


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Name the piece suggested by the pic above.

(click to enlarge it)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Does that refer to that one Telemann concerto called the Frog? My one guess.

I just have to do this one. Name the composer. :tiphat:


----------



## Bagnew

Could that possibly be Shoebert?


----------



## waldvogel

Or another composer?


----------



## Bagnew

Baitoven?


----------



## Chrythes

Ludwig Van 
Baitoven?


----------



## Klavierspieler

waldvogel said:


> Or another composer?


Is it Cage or Stockhausen?


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does that refer to that one Telemann concerto called the Frog?


Nope. Here's a hint: There's a reason why there are four frogs in the picture.


----------



## Bagnew

Haydn's Frog Quartet?


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Bagnew said:


> Haydn's Frog Quartet?


That's right!


----------



## Dodecaplex

Should be obvious.


----------



## An Die Freude

^^ Trout Quintet? It is his avatar, right?

And is nobody going to answer my riddle on the bottom of page two?? Clue: it's an ballet.


----------



## Klavierspieler

An Die Freude said:


> ^^ Trout Quintet? It is his avatar, right?
> 
> And is nobody going to answer my riddle on the bottom of page two?? Clue: it's an ballet.


The Miraculous Mandarin?


----------



## An Die Freude

Klavierspieler to the rescue again!


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Mozart, I would say.


----------



## Polednice

Fsharpmajor said:


> Mozart, I would say.


You're a ****ing genius. I can't work this sort of stuff out!


----------



## Fsharpmajor

(Click to enlarge)

Name the piece.


----------



## violadude

Fsharpmajor said:


> View attachment 2904
> 
> 
> (Click to enlarge)
> 
> Name the piece.


Turn of the Screw?


----------



## violadude

how about this one?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Siegfried Idyll?


----------



## violadude

Dodecaplex said:


> Siegfried Idyll?


nope
It has nothing to do with Wagner or any other composer accused of being associated with Nazi's.


----------



## waldvogel

Violadude: you should change the names of the photos before you post them. I would otherwise have never gotten the Rite of Spring.

So here's a fairly famous composition:


----------



## Polednice

Brahms's rant-lied, "You're a Dead Weight".


----------



## violadude

waldvogel said:


> Violadude: you should change the names of the photos before you post them. I would otherwise have never gotten the Rite of Spring.
> 
> So here's a fairly famous composition:
> 
> View attachment 2926
> View attachment 2927


Oh  right...


----------



## Polednice

violadude said:


> Oh  right...


Oh violadude, so perpetually clueless...


----------



## waldvogel

OK... who is the person dying in the painting? As a hint, it's just after he said "Kiss me, Hardy."


----------



## An Die Freude

Nelson Mass! New one coming up.


----------



## An Die Freude




----------



## Chrythes

Astor Piazzolla - Libertango!


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Damn it--I should have got that one. It was on the tip of my tongue. Anyway, what piece is this?









(click to enlarge)


----------



## waldvogel

Fsharpmajor said:


> Damn it--I should have got that one. It was on the tip of my tongue. Anyway, what piece is this?
> 
> View attachment 2952
> 
> 
> (click to enlarge)


Is it _The Cunning Little Vixen_?


----------



## Fsharpmajor

It is, indeed. Your turn now....


----------



## waldvogel

This one is a composition. The clues arein a kind of a multilingual mix:









xxxACTGGACTTCCAGGCTTCAACGGACTTACGACCGAACTTAACxxx

1


----------



## waldvogel

Ok... write out the letters from the last two clues, and you'll get it.


----------



## Polednice

OMFG, I've got one!

Eugene Onegin!


----------



## Dodecaplex

My turn!


----------



## Norse

Time for a hint?


----------



## Dodecaplex

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aesop


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Dodecaplex said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aesop


Aesop's Feast, piano solo work by Alkan!

will think up a riddle...


----------



## An Die Freude

Seeing as this died, here we go.









(click to enlarge)


----------



## Lenfer

Polednice said:


> Anna Karenina a _short_ story?!


No *The Kreutzer Sonata* is the name of the novella.


----------



## pasido

Here's one for you guys.


----------



## Cnote11

Oh this sounds like a lot of fun. Hopefully it is revived!


----------



## Trout

An Die Freude said:


> Seeing as this died, here we go.
> 
> View attachment 4119
> 
> 
> (click to enlarge)


Nightride and Sunrise


----------



## Miaou

pasido said:


> View attachment 4199
> 
> Here's one for you guys.


The Eroica Symphony?


----------



## sah

Another one:


----------



## Cnote11

Is it *Ligeti*?


----------



## sah

No..................


----------



## PetrB

zOMG! - I must pass along this Rebus, a real groaner: the answer is not classical, but an old popular song title.








Here is a link to the 'the answer.'


----------



## PetrB

Fsharpmajor said:


> Nope. I'll give you two hints. It's the title of a piece, and the title is in French.


you gave it, literally, away: Milhaud, Le Boeuf sur le toit.


----------



## An Die Freude

sah said:


> Another one:
> 
> View attachment 4503


Air on the G String?


----------



## sah

No.........

It is a composer.


----------



## An Die Freude

Palestrina?


----------



## sah

Yes :tiphat:


----------

